# mergansers and my all time best shot



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I had about 2 hrs after work so I grabbed my pup and 20 gauge o/u and a box of remington nitro steel 3"#4s we saw about 12 birds on the water in a small creek they spooked when we tried to slip in and flew up stream well in about 10 min we seen 4 shapes flying back down through the fog they were pretty tight together and about 15 yards away when I tapped off the first barrel 3 birds fell 1 was still head up trying to swim away so I wacked him with the second barrel I retrieved 2 birds and tank got one I know this sounds like BS but it is the Gods honest truth I was so pumped


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats pretty awesome! Don't ya wish you had someone filming for you!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome man good stuff congrats to u and the pup 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

i have been thinking of trying to pay one of my kids to film while we hunt but it would probably only happen in warmer weather they think I'm nuts for leaving the house when it is 30 or below


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

good shootin, got 2 teal w/ 1 shot on my first trip with my new rem1100 many yrs ago.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

A few years ago I was hunting a small creek in central ohio. Had almost the same thing happen to me. Had four mallards come flying into the decoys, pulled up and dropped three with one shot. Nice job on the triple


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

Cool stuff...


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

i had a flight of goldeneyes come in on sunday, shot once and 5 hit the water! the other two guys killed the last two birds in the flock! it was awsome.


----------

